# [LiveCD]X non funziona:(

## Enrico

Ciao a tutti , sono nuovo del forum , sono un pò di mesi che uso Linux e ultimamente ho deciso di provare Gentoo , ho scaricato la LiveCD per Amd64 dai mirror presenti nel sito solo che ho un problema , X non funziona  :Sad: 

Vi riporto l'errore :

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to start X server.
> 
> He is likely that is not set up correctly.
> 
> *Informazioni sulla versione di X e link al wiki*
> ...

 

Vi dò le informazioni del mio computer nel caso vi servissero a capire il problema :

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Socket 754

Ati Radeon 9200 (Non so se é Se o no)

Ram 1024 DDR

Spero mi possiate aiutare .

Grazie, Enrico  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

controlla un `eselect opengl show`

altrimenti devi ricompilare qualcosa per via di quel  undefined symbol __glxActiveScreens .

----------

## Enrico

1) Come si fà?

2) Ma si può ricompilare anche facendo partire dalla Live?   :Shocked: 

----------

## cloc3

 :Embarassed: 

scusa, ho letto male ti ho sparato una boiata.

pensavo che stessi parlando di una live autoprodotta.

la cosa migliore, in questi casi, è installare da linea di comando, seguendo, da questo manuale le istruzioni per il cd minimale.

ad operazione finita sarai contento che il tuo X non sia partito.

comunque, se lo desideri, puoi postare un baco su bugzilla.

sarà certamente gradito, perchè il cd, in teoria, dovrebbe funzionare sempre.

----------

## Enrico

Si ma prima di installarlo io vorrei provare a vedere com'Ã© ... ad esempio tipo Knoppix ... Ã© possibile?

EDIT:Su bugzilla dopo essermi registrato come faccio a segnalare il bug?

----------

## cloc3

 *Enrico wrote:*   

> Si ma prima di installarlo io vorrei provare a vedere com'Ã© ... ad esempio tipo Knoppix ... Ã© possibile?
> 
> EDIT:Su bugzilla dopo essermi registrato come faccio a segnalare il bug?

 

schiacci new, e segui la procedura.

ti verrà chiesto prima di fare una ricerca per evitare inutili doppioni.

l'unica cosa che potresti provare, sul cd, può essere di modificare a mano il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf in modo da utilizzare i driver vesa anzichè quelli ati, ma mi sembra cosa difficile da spiegare a chi sta appena iniziando.

un'altra possibilità può essere l'uso di qualche parametro iniziale: al boot, solitamente, c'è un pulsante (F2?) che da dei suggerimenti utili per i casi difficili. non so dirti di più, perché il cd grafico non lo ho proprio mai usato.

----------

## Tigerwalk

Hai una ATI, quindi se vuoi usare il 2007.0 quando ti da il messaggio d'errore, accedi ad un terminale e digita nano/etc/X11/xorg.conf e ne file che esce cambia il driver da "Ati" a "vesa". permi ctrl+x per salvare, digita di nuovo startx e dovrebbe partire la grafica.  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

Ahi, ahi

per la grafica temo che caschi male.

ci sono già bachi aperti per il tuo problema e in certi casi pare non funzionare nemmeno con i driver vesa.

altri, invece , suggeriscono una soluzione.

----------

## Enrico

Grazie mille ad entrambi  :Wink:  Ultima domanda, il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf se non sbaglio lo dovrei aprire con qualche editor,su Ubuntu utilizzo gedit perÃ² ha l'interfaccia grafica per modificarlo da terminale cosa utilizzo?

Appena posso provo le varie soluzioni che mi avete dato e vi farÃ² sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Enrico wrote:*   

> Grazie mille ad entrambi  Ultima domanda, il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf se non sbaglio lo dovrei aprire con qualche editor

 

certo. gli editor di testo non sono sicuramente un concetto grafico.

i più famosi editor di testo da linea di comando si chiamano vi ed emacs e sono dsponibili in qualsiasi sistema operativo unix.

siccome danno qualche problema tecnico ai principianti, Gentoo inserisce nano che è assolutamente intuitivo.

scrivi:

```

# nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

e leggi la barra dei comandi in basso per le istruzioni.

nano è consigliato anche nel mauale di insatallazione.

e già che sei, prova anche link2. non è un editor, ma è stupefacente.

----------

## Enrico

Ho cambiato da "ati" in "vesa" e ce l'ho fatta!!!   :Very Happy:  E' partita la Live solo che andava tutto lento e si vedeva male...é normale?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Enrico wrote:*   

> ...é normale?  

 

i tuoi occhi dicono tutto.

se viaggi a 20 km/h con la quinta marcia, la tua Ferrari non ti darà la massima soddisfazione.

forse, da linea di comando, prima di riavviare X, puoi provare il seguente comando:

```

# eselect opengl set xorg-x11

```

ma senza garanzia.

sinceramente, credo che insistere con il live in queste condizioni è controproducente.

vai in linea di comando, impara Gentoo, capiscila ... e quando loro  :Twisted Evil:   si decideranno a sistemare il CD grafico, potrai usare anche quello.

sempre che te ne rimanga la voglia.

----------

## Enrico

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Enrico wrote:*   ...ï¿½ normale?   
> 
> sinceramente, credo che insistere con il live in queste condizioni ï¿½ controproducente.
> 
> vai in linea di comando, impara Gentoo, capiscila ... e quando loro   si decideranno a sistemare il CD grafico, potrai usare anche quello.
> ...

 

Molto probabilmente hai ragione,infatti l'intenzione era vedere com'era Gentoo e poi in ogni caso installarla dal cd "normale" .

La Gentoo che funziona bene bene Ã© la minimal giusto?

----------

## cloc3

 *Enrico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Molto probabilmente hai ragione,infatti l'intenzione era vedere com'era Gentoo e poi in ogni caso installarla dal cd "normale" .
> 
> La Gentoo che funziona bene bene Ã© la minimal giusto?

 

ti sembrerà strano, ma questa è una domanda non ha senso.

il cd live non può farti vedere come è Gentoo (per fortuna), perché Gentoo non è una distribuzione , ma una meta-distribuzione, cioè una tecnologia per generare una installazione personalizzata di un sistema operativo (neppure necessariamente linux).

per installare Gentoo-Linux puoi usare un qualsiasi sistema Unix di partenza (credo anche un mac o una bsd).

va benissimo il Cd live in modalità testo (che è pur sempre non morto... essendo live), o il cd minimal, o una knoppix, o la tua ottima Ubuntu e così via.

molto meglio se ti colleghi in internet come prima cosa.

per preparare le partizioni usa comandi in linea come fdisk secondo le istruzioni dell'handbook, fai un mount in una cartella secondaria, tipo /mnt/gentoo, riempila con uno stage (preferibilmente 3) e con uno snapshot di portage, fai chroot dentro e sei in gentoo.

----------

